# Felicità



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

*Felicità*

Vita e finzione. IL BISOGNO D’AMORE: NON SI VIVE DI SOLO ODIO
*Il coraggio della felicità*

*Tolstoj, Balzac, Fitzgerald: i grandi insegnano a crederci*

Vita e finzione. IL BISOGNO D’AMORE: NON SI VIVE DI SOLO ODIO
Il coraggio della felicità
Tolstoj, Balzac, Fitzgerald: i grandi insegnano a crederci
Una ricetta per uscire indenne da un truce pomeriggio estivo in città è pensare agli amici. Immaginarli in sovraffollate spiagge alle prese con bambini pestiferi e mogli assetate di sangue. La spaventosità della loro condizione è un ottimo diversivo.
Ma alla lunga anche certi malevoli pensieri si rivelano insufficienti. L’altro giorno ci ha pensato Italia Uno a salvarmi la vita. Regalandomi l’insperata epifania di tre film, ciascuno in modo diverso un classico anni Ottanta: _Sapore di mare_ dei fratelli Vanzina, _Il segreto del mio successo_ con Michael J. Fox. E a chiudere, _Guerre stellari_.
Guardarli uno di seguito all’altro mi ha donato l’entusiasmo peloso - venato di commozione e autoironia - da cui ti senti invaso quando ti trovi faccia a faccia con una parte di te scomparsa per sempre: una felicità andata in fumo.
*
*Bisognerebbe scrivere sul frontespizio dello scatolone della felicità il titolo che Scott Fitzgerald diede a uno dei suoi famosi saggi autobiografici: _Attenzione, fragile_. Non è forse quel tipo di felicità lì - delicata e intermittente - che chi scrive e chi legge non smette mai di inseguire? O almeno questo capitava una volta, agli albori, diciamo così, della narrativa, fino a quando, a un certo punto, la felicità ha smesso di godere di ottima stampa. Quando un pregiudizio moralistico ha iniziato a demonizzarla. Quando i letterati hanno spostato la loro austera attenzione su sediziosità sociologiche, miserabili constatazioni strutturali, facinorose dispute politiche. 
Questo fu il trauma che patii quando all’inizio degli anni Novanta iniziai a studiare letteratura all’università. Erano tutti così seriosi e risentiti. Leggere per il gusto di identificarsi era una pratica disdicevole, da sradicare dalle teste e dai cuori delle poche riottose matricole.
Che cosa diavolo stava succedendo?
«Alle quattro, col batticuore, Lévin scese dalla vettura al giardino zoologico e si avviò per una stradina verso le montagne russe e il campo da pattinaggio, dove sapeva con certezza che l’avrebbe trovata, perché aveva visto la carrozza degli Scerbàckij all’ingresso».
Confido che i fanatici di Tolstoj abbiano riconosciuto uno dei passi più emozionanti di _Anna Karenina_. Quando Kostantin Lévin va al campo di pattinaggio per incontrare Kitty. Nessuno ha saputo descrivere con tanta vivida potenza l’emozione di un giovane uomo innamorato che sta per rivedere l’oggetto della sua passione. Non c’è dettaglio (le quattro del pomeriggio, il cielo terso dell’inverno, tutto quel bianco sfavillante, il cik-ciak della neve sotto le scarpe e lo stridio dei pattini sul ghiaccio) che non partecipi con fervore quasi religioso all’imbarazzante felicità da cui Lévin si sente invaso.
Ed ecco invece come Balzac, in _Papà Goriot_, dà conto dell’emozione che anima il giovane Rastignac a un passo del primo grande trionfo sessuale: «Ci sono emozioni che non si incontrano due volte nella vita dei giovani. La prima donna veramente tale di cui si innamora un uomo, quella cioè che gli si mostra nello splendore degli attributi che la società parigina richiede, non ha mai rivali. L’amore com’è a Parigi, è del tutto diverso dagli altri amori».
Anche qui, proprio come nella scena tolstoiana, c’è un’identificazione perfetta tra un ragazzo e il luogo di sogno in cui si è ritrovato. Se là c’era una pista di ghiaccio alle quattro di pomeriggio, qui c’è Parigi: la Parigi del faubourg Saint-Germain, la Parigi di Balzac.
Certo, non ha quasi senso paragonare Lévin a Rastignac. (...) Eppure ciò che li accomuna è l’aspirazione alla felicità. E il fatto che i loro sommi creatori non provino alcun ritegno nel raccontarla. A costo di essere pacchiani. A costo di esporsi al ridicolo.
E tuttavia mi piace notare come *le felicità così splendidamente pregustate da Lévin e Rastignac stiano per essere negate ad entrambi da un concatenarsi di circostanze sfavorevoli. Sia Lévin che Rastignac dovranno aspettare un sacco di tempo per tornare a godere quel tipo di felicità. E quando essa tornerà non avrà più un sapore immacolato e primigenio*. D’ora in poi per i nostri eroi solo felicità di seconda mano.
*Il dato beffardo della felicità è che essa non è mai in diretta ma, in un certo senso, sempre in differita*. Ed ecco perché di fronte a certe grandi felicità romanzesche assistiamo alla realizzazione di una specie di discrasia temporale. L’ineffabilità della felicità è sancita dal rapporto che si stabilisce tra l’eroe del romanzo e il lettore. L’eroe del romanzo - Lévin o Rastignac - è lì tutto preso dalla voluttà che sta per assaggiare. E dall’altra parte della barricata c’è il lettore che sa che si tratta di una voluttà trascorsa: qualcosa che, sebbene sulla carta debba ancora avvenire, altrove e in altro tempo è già avvenuta. Questo produce nel lettore una specie di nostalgia: una nostalgia per ciò che deve ancora capitare e che, in uno strano paradosso, è già capitato. La nostalgia che conosce chiunque sia stato felice almeno una volta nella vita. Non è proprio questo il dato assurdo della felicità? La sua incapacità di essere contemporanea - esiliata com’è nel passato e nell’avvenire -, che produce, persino in chi la assapora, la preventiva delusione per qualcosa che si va sbriciolando?
Ed ecco perché la letteratura, molto più della vita, è il luogo deputato alla felicità. Se la felicità per sua stessa natura è anacronistica allora nessuno meglio del lettore (un essere condannato a vivere nel passato o proteso nel futuro) è più adatto a goderne i frutti troppo acerbi o già avvizziti. Tanto più perché la felicità, in presa diretta, è insostenibile, invivibile.
In un racconto di Mishima dedicato al sodalizio omoerotico tra Cocteau e Radiguet troviamo scritto: «Era una vita che precipitava a una velocità spaventosa verso la catastrofe. Era una vita spaventosa. Eppure non potevamo viverla in un altro modo».
Sì, c’è sempre qualcosa di catastrofico nella felicità. Scott Fitzgerald (campione olimpico nella specialità «felicità perdute»), in uno scritto degli anni Trenta, nel ricordare con struggimento l’euforia da lui vissuta un decennio prima, scrive: «New York aveva tutta l’iridescenza del principio del mondo. (…) La nostra era una grande nazione e c’era ovunque aria di gala». Notate come lo spirito edenico con cui Fitzgerald parla di New York non è troppo diverso da quello con cui Balzac parla di Parigi. E notate anche come, nel sentirli parlare delle loro rispettive città elettive, il nostro cuore sia appesantito dal sospetto di essere al cospetto di qualcosa di irripetibile e di irrimediabilmente compromesso. Ruderi pieni di vita.
Occorre notare, infine, che gli scrittori capaci di realizzare felicità così paradisiache sono di solito gli stessi in grado di fornirci gli scenari più mostruosi e apocalittici(..).
Ma allora perché, se tutto questo è vero, la letteratura ha rotto il suo sodalizio millenario con la felicità? Cosa è successo? George Steiner, parlando del cattivo carattere di Thomas Bernhard commenta: «Il guaio dell’odio è che ha il fiato corto. Là dove l’odio produce un’ispirazione autenticamente classica - in Dante, in Swift, in Rimbaud -, lo fa con delle folate su breve distanza. Quando si protrae, diventa una sega monotona e mal affilata che ronza e stride senza fine. L’ossessiva, indiscriminata misantropia di Bernhard, le filippiche contro l’Austria ventiquattr’ore su ventiquattro minacciano di vanificare i loro stessi scopi».
Che non sia Steiner, al solito, a mettere il dito sulla piaga? Non si vive di solo odio. Lo sdegno perpetuo alla fine diventa un vezzo. Se la vita, nella migliore delle ipotesi, è un’alternanza tra euforia e disperazione, allora anche la letteratura deve esserlo. La letteratura deve dare conto delle intermittenze del cuore. Solo così riesce a essere grande.(...).
Insomma la ricetta è nella felicità. È grazie ad essa che - in un ipotetico campionato mondiale tra pesi massimi - Catullo e Orazio vinceranno sempre su Giovenale, Proust non smetterà mai di sbaragliare Céline e Tolstoj non avrà mai rivali. Proprio perché anche l’odio, la disperazione, l’indignazione ogni tanto hanno bisogno di un po’ di relax.
Alessandro Piperno
*16 agosto 2010*(ultima modifica: 19 agosto 2010)© RIPRODUZIONE RISERVATA

Completo qui: http://www.corriere.it/cultura/10_a...ta_277c6c24-a90a-11df-b3a8-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Come dice l'autore dell'articolo riportato poco ridotto sopra (sintetizzo per i pigri) la felicità è un sentimento che si riconosce a posteriori, si è in caduta libera mentre la si vive fino al punto di perderne consapevolezza?
Io non credo.
Quali sono i momenti felici vissuti?
Davvero per gli uomini, come negli esempi scelti nell'articolo-saggio, la felicità è legata a un incontro sessuale?
E per le donne?
Per me è legata al riconoscersi negli occhi o nelle parole di un altro: amico, amore, figlio, genitore.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come dice l'autore dell'articolo riportato poco ridotto sopra (sintetizzo per i pigri) la felicità è un sentimento che si riconosce a posteriori, si è in caduta libera mentre la si vive fino al punto di perderne consapevolezza?
> Io non credo.
> Quali sono i momenti felici vissuti?
> Davvero per gli uomini, come negli esempi scelti nell'articolo-saggio, la felicità è legata a un incontro sessuale?
> ...


Grazie per aver sintetizzato:carneval:
Non credo ci si renda conto a posteriori, puo' accadere ma non e' la regola

Hummm per me no... ricordo di essermi sentita perfettamente felice anche solo pedalando in bicicletta, o difronte a una birra gelata:carneval:

Ovviamente non intendo sminuire la felicita' che mi regalano le persone


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Credo che a volte non ci si rende conto di quanto si è felici fino a quando si smette di esserlo. A me succede spesso di avere ricordi offuscati di momenti o giornate felici.
Un esempio? La nascita dei miei figli. Ho la sensazione di aver perso dei momenti, di non aver colto in quel momento l'estrema felicità come se i minuti passasserò più velocemene. Milioni di volte nei giorni successivi ho ricordato con mio marito ogni singolo momento del travaglio e del parto per fissarmi bene in mente le cose che mi erano sfuggite.
Vale per il giorno del mio matrimonio, tutto di corsa, attenta agli ospiti ai dettagli, al buffet che ho avuto la sensazione di non aver goduto a pieno di quei momenti. E anche qui riguradare le foto e i filmini aiuta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie per aver sintetizzato:carneval:
> Non credo ci si renda conto a posteriori, puo' accadere ma non e' la regola
> 
> Hummm per me no... ricordo di essermi sentita perfettamente felice anche solo pedalando in bicicletta, o difronte a una birra gelata:carneval:
> ...


Escludemdo la nascita dei figli e i momenti di intensa feliciità con loro, anche ora, perché sono imparagonabili, anch'io ho sensazioni di intensa felicità fisica in situazioni a contatto con la natura come certe nuotate lente con la testa sotto e occhi aperti pieni d'azzurro a Capriccioli, a Budelli o Chia (credo che tu capisca...).
E li assaporavo in pieno mentre li vivevo.

Forse l'autore si riferisce più ai momenti dell'attesa, un po' alla "Il sabato del villaggio" legati al rimpianto, perché sono attesa di momenti irripetibili, come il primo amore.
Io li ritengo ripetibili.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Escludemdo la nascita dei figli e i momenti di intensa feliciità con loro, anche ora, perché sono imparagonabili, anch'io ho sensazioni di intensa felicità fisica in situazioni a contatto con la natura come certe nuotate lente con la testa sotto e occhi aperti pieni d'azzurro a Capriccioli, a Budelli o Chia (credo che tu capisca...).
> E li assaporavo in pieno mentre li vivevo.
> 
> Forse l'autore si riferisce più ai momenti dell'attesa, un po' alla "Il sabato del villaggio" legati al rimpianto, perché sono attesa di momenti irripetibili, come il primo amore.
> Io li ritengo ripetibili.


 Questo che hai messo in neretto...



> E tuttavia mi piace notare come le felicità così splendidamente pregustate da Lévin e Rastignac stiano per essere negate ad entrambi da un concatenarsi di circostanze sfavorevoli. Sia Lévin che Rastignac dovranno aspettare un sacco di tempo per tornare a godere quel tipo di felicità. E quando essa tornerà non avrà più un sapore immacolato e primigenio. D’ora in poi per i nostri eroi solo felicità di seconda mano.
> Il dato beffardo della felicità è che essa non è mai in diretta ma, in un certo senso, sempre in differita


Non li ritengo irripetibili tantomeno mi sento di parlare di felicita' di seconda mano... sono stata felice al primo amore, ma era primo amore tutte le altre volte che mi sono innamorata.
E' vero che il trascorso conta in quello che vivremo dopo, ma bisognerebbe cercare di preservare una sorta di "verginita' mentale" che ti fa assaporare sia l'attesa del momento che il momento stesso senza pensare immediatamente... tanto finira' di merda come prima.
Se si riesce in questo non sara' in differita, lo si apprezzera' al momento e non nei momenti bui quando ormai e' passato erimarra il ricordo... che poi i ricordi son farlocchi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo che hai messo in neretto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Concordo con te.
Ho postato l'articolo proprio perché non condivido.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Felicità è un bicchiere di vino con un panino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Felicità è un bicchiere di vino con un panino


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 non provocarmi che vado avanti con  "è sc..are romina su una panchina":carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> non provocarmi che vado avanti con "è sc..are romina su una panchina":carneval::carneval::carneval:


 :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:non abbassare il livello di questa discussione...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:non abbassare il livello di questa discussione...


 va bene tutto ma farlo su una panchina mica è da poco...:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> va bene tutto ma farlo su una panchina mica è da poco...:carneval:


 E' più originale sul ponte...tzè


----------



## Fabry (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> va bene tutto ma farlo su una panchina mica è da poco...:carneval:



Trasferisci il post su  " Lo famo strano " :carneval:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come dice l'autore dell'articolo riportato poco ridotto sopra (sintetizzo per i pigri) la felicità è un sentimento che si riconosce a posteriori, si è in caduta libera mentre la si vive fino al punto di perderne consapevolezza?
> Io non credo.
> Quali sono i momenti felici vissuti?
> Davvero per gli uomini, come negli esempi scelti nell'articolo-saggio, la felicità è legata a un incontro sessuale?
> ...


La felicità nella mia testa è quando essa (la mia testa) soccombe alla bellezza dell'immediato. Dura solitamente poco: dalle 2 alle 48 ore, fino ad oggi. Dipende dalla bellezza e dalla fase in cui sei.
Alcuni esempi attuali:
- Un incontro sessuale ? Direi 24 ore (22 immediatamente prima che accada, 2 durante, 0 dopo).
- Una affermazione professionale ? 4-8 ore
- Riconoscersi negli occhi o parole di un altro ? Il tempo di disconoscersi.


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Tanti piccoli momenti.
Legati anche alla natura- Ricordo un bagno fatto in una caletta in corsica , in barca. il cielo di un blu fantasmagorico, la costa verde bottiglia e il mare blu cobalto. Ricordo di aver pensato che così m'immaginavo il paradiso.
e poi tanti piccoli legati alle persone che amo o ho amato.


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come dice l'autore dell'articolo riportato poco ridotto sopra (sintetizzo per i pigri) *la felicità è un sentimento che si riconosce a posteriori,* si è in caduta libera mentre la si vive fino al punto di perderne consapevolezza?
> Io non credo.
> Quali sono i momenti felici vissuti?
> Davvero per gli uomini, come negli esempi scelti nell'articolo-saggio, la felicità è legata a un incontro sessuale?
> ...


mi ritengo molto  fortunata. sono consapole della felicità nel momento esatto nel quale la vivo, e riesco a goderne anche dopo e a lungo.
mi ricordo ogni momento di felicità e sono felice per piccole cose.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come dice l'autore dell'articolo riportato poco ridotto sopra (sintetizzo per i pigri) la felicità è un sentimento che si riconosce a posteriori, si è in caduta libera mentre la si vive fino al punto di perderne consapevolezza?
> Io non credo.
> Quali sono i momenti felici vissuti?
> Davvero per gli uomini, come negli esempi scelti nell'articolo-saggio, la felicità è legata a un incontro sessuale?
> ...


Per me Piperno ha perfettamente ragione.

Mentre si vive si vive. Si è consapevoli dopo, quando si riconosce e si colloca il momento vissuto all'interno della nostra storia personale, sia esso momento di noia, di angoscia o di felicità.

Incontri sessuali, intesa intellettuale, tramonto alle Maldive abbracciata a lui, provarsi un paio di scarpe in negozio e capire che sembrano confezionate per te...tutto questo è appagamento dei sensi.


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> La felicità nella mia testa è quando essa (la mia testa) soccombe alla bellezza dell'immediato. Dura solitamente poco: dalle 2 alle 48 ore, fino ad oggi. Dipende dalla bellezza e dalla fase in cui sei.
> Alcuni esempi attuali:
> - Un incontro sessuale ? Direi 24 ore (22 immediatamente prima che accada, 2 durante, *0 dopo*).
> - Una affermazione professionale ? 4-8 ore
> - Riconoscersi negli occhi o parole di un altro ? Il tempo di disconoscersi.


 depressione post coitum :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> La felicità nella mia testa è quando essa (la mia testa) soccombe alla bellezza dell'immediato. Dura solitamente poco: dalle 2 alle 48 ore, fino ad oggi. Dipende dalla bellezza e dalla fase in cui sei.
> Alcuni esempi attuali:
> - Un incontro sessuale ? Direi 24 ore (22 immediatamente prima che accada, *2 durante*, 0 dopo).
> - Una affermazione professionale ? 4-8 ore
> - Riconoscersi negli occhi o parole di un altro ? Il tempo di disconoscersi.


Quoto


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

So con certezza di aver vissuto numerosi momenti di felicità pura ed intensa. Purtroppo la mia memoria ha fatto di questi, come di tutto il resto, opera di archiviazione, quindi quando riesco a ritrovarli scopro che oramai sono ridotti ad una fotografia malfatta e due righe scarne di commento. Emozione: zero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per me Piperno ha perfettamente ragione.
> 
> Mentre si vive si vive. *Si è consapevoli dopo, quando si riconosce e si colloca il momento vissuto all'interno della nostra storia personale*, *sia esso momento di noia, di angoscia o di felicità.*
> 
> Incontri sessuali, intesa intellettuale, tramonto alle Maldive abbracciata a lui, provarsi un paio di scarpe in negozio e capire che sembrano confezionate per te...*tutto questo è appagamento dei sensi*.


 Ho letto e riletto.
Ma la prima affermazione mi pare contraddittoria con la seconda.


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

ma quindi mi dite che voi non vi rendete conto di quando state vivendo un momento di vera felicità?
per voi è riconoscibile solo dopo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma quindi mi dite che voi non vi rendete conto di quando state vivendo un momento di vera felicità?
> per voi è riconoscibile solo dopo?


 


No, per me è esattamente il contrario: al momento esplodo, e mi dico che non potrei mai dimenticare, poi........ dimentico e se ricordo, vedi sopra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, per me è esattamente il contrario: al momento esplodo, e mi dico che non potrei mai dimenticare, poi........ dimentico.


 Hai detto che non dimentichi, ma il ricordo non ti dà emozione.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma quindi mi dite che voi non vi rendete conto di quando state vivendo un momento di vera felicità?
> per voi è riconoscibile solo dopo?


Si. Infatti nel mio caso ho parlato di testa che soccombe alla bellezza.
In quei momenti godo e basta, non penso. Elaboro dopo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai detto che non dimentichi, ma il ricordo non ti dà emozione.


poi ho corretto


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

lo senti che sei felice....ma al momento in cui lo pensi...è come se cominciasse una fase discendente.
forse la stessa paura che finisca innesca il dubbio


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai detto che non dimentichi, ma il ricordo non ti dà emozione.


Alla fine è come dimenticare, perchè il ricordo si riduce ad un'asettica annotazione. Non lo faccio con intenzione, anzi, io mi tappezzerei la vita con tutti i ricordi belli, ma mi svaniscono nella loro essenza, ne rimangono solo le ossa sbiancate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alla fine è come dimenticare, perchè il ricordo si riduce ad un'asettica annotazione. Non lo faccio con intenzione, anzi, io mi tappezzerei la vita con tutti i ricordi belli, ma mi svaniscono nella loro essenza, ne rimangono solo le ossa sbiancate.


 Non credo tutti.


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alla fine è come dimenticare, perchè il ricordo si riduce ad un'asettica annotazione. Non lo faccio con intenzione, anzi, io mi tappezzerei la vita con tutti i ricordi belli, ma mi svaniscono nella loro essenza, ne rimangono solo le ossa sbiancate.


 
per me è esattamente il contrario.
me ne rendo conto, la assaporo e mi serve come scorta invernale ( per usare una metafora..)


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo senti che sei felice....ma al momento in cui lo pensi...è come se cominciasse una fase discendente.
> forse la stessa paura che finisca innesca il dubbio


Ancora no, per me: io il momento me lo gusto proprio, consapevolmente ed in pieno, lo elaboro e regolarmente mi illudo che non si cancelli, per cui non mi si rovina neppure pensando che dopo lo perderò, pur consapevole che poi avviene regolarmente.


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo senti che sei felice....ma al momento in cui lo pensi...è come se cominciasse una fase discendente.
> forse la stessa paura che finisca innesca il dubbio


 La mia stessa identica sensazione. La consapevolezza mi sfuma il momento.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo tutti.


Non voglio fare il piangina, ma ti assicuro che è terribile: tutto mi muore dentro. 
Persino i ricordi legati a mio figlio, i pochi che riesco a conservare, sono ormai solo brevi didascalie sotto foto sbiadite.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La mia stessa identica sensazione. La consapevolezza mi sfuma il momento.


più passano gli anni più è maledettamente così.


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> più passano gli anni più è maledettamente così.


 Vero, ma non capisco bene perchè...


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, ma non capisco bene perchè...


paura, fragilità.
non mi sento più immortale, ma soprattutto temo di perdere le persone che amo
e questo ; da una parte mi dice di apprezzare di più certi momenti, dall'altra mi fa sentire quanto tutto sia attaccato ad un filo .
e , a volte, proprio guardando in giro e come se mi chiedessi " ma me lo merito?"
per essere veramente felici non bisogna farsi domande


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non voglio fare il piangina, ma ti assicuro che è terribile: tutto mi muore dentro.
> Persino i ricordi legati a mio figlio, i pochi che riesco a conservare, sono ormai solo brevi didascalie sotto foto sbiadite.


 Se anche i momenti di tuo figlio non hanno vivezza significa che per essere coerente a scelte razioni hai anestetizzato l'emotività. Non mi pare una cosa buona.
Neanche rivedere questo ti fa effetto?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJgT5j2B7Cg&feature=related


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se anche i momenti di tuo figlio non hanno vivezza significa che per essere coerente a scelte razioni hai anestetizzato l'emotività. Non mi pare una cosa buona.
> Neanche rivedere questo ti fa effetto?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJgT5j2B7Cg&feature=related


incredibile....l'ho rivisto in questi giorni e questa scena mi ha commosso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> incredibile....l'ho rivisto in questi giorni e questa scena mi ha commosso


Io ogni volta non riesco a trattenermi...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> paura, fragilità.
> non mi sento più immortale, ma soprattutto temo di perdere le persone che amo
> e questo ; da una parte mi dice di apprezzare di più certi momenti, dall'altra mi fa sentire quanto tutto sia attaccato ad un filo .
> e , a volte, proprio guardando in giro e come se mi chiedessi " ma me lo merito?"
> *per essere veramente felici non bisogna farsi domande*


Quantomeno non farsi domande inutili.
Lo dico senza offesa ovviamente... non importa sapere se lo merita o meno, quando finira', come finira' e perche'... ce l'ha se lo goda, proprio perche' non e' immortale


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come dice l'autore dell'articolo riportato poco ridotto sopra (sintetizzo per i pigri) la felicità è un sentimento che si riconosce a posteriori, si è in caduta libera mentre la si vive fino al punto di perderne consapevolezza?
> Io non credo.
> Quali sono i momenti felici vissuti?
> Davvero per gli uomini, come negli esempi scelti nell'articolo-saggio, la felicità è legata a un incontro sessuale?
> ...


 
Se la felicità è una condizione di cui si ha consapevolezza a posteriori, allora non si è mai felici...anzi si vive eternamente nel rimpianto del vissuto.
Personalmente posso dire che tutte le volte che sono stata felice, me ne sono accorta.
Per me la felicità è legata a tantissime cose...la provo spesso, ed in genere mi basta pure poco...
Poi esistono emozioni più intense (nascita di un figlio, il giorno della laurea) e meno intense ( trovare la mattina il caffè sul comodino), ma sempre felicità è.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quantomeno non farsi domande inutili.
> Lo dico senza offesa ovviamente... non importa sapere se lo merita o meno, quando finira', come finira' e perche'... ce l'ha se lo goda, proprio perche' non e' immortale


ho detto non mi sento....mica che non lo sono:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quantomeno non farsi domande inutili.
> Lo dico senza offesa ovviamente... non importa sapere se lo merita o meno, quando finira', come finira' e perche'... ce l'ha se lo goda, proprio perche' non e' immortale


Nè unico.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se la felicità è una condizione di cui si ha consapevolezza a posteriori, allora non si è mai felici...anzi si vive eternamente nel rimpianto del vissuto.
> Personalmente posso dire che tutte le volte che sono stata felice, me ne sono accorta.
> Per me la felicità è legata a tantissime cose...la provo spesso, ed in genere mi basta pure poco...
> Poi esistono emozioni più intense (nascita di un figlio, il giorno della laurea) e meno intense (* trovare la mattina il caffè sul comodino*), ma sempre felicità è.


Se c'e' anche un chocolate chip cockie io sono piu' felice:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ogni volta non riesco a trattenermi...


Oh, io so di aver insegnato a mio figlio ad andare in bici esattamente allo stesso modo, anzi, prima ancora ha imparato ad andare in moto, pur con le rotelle (a tre anni aveva già la moto "vera", a benzina, e ci andava). So perfettamente di avergli insegnato mille cose, come ad esempio a fare tanti lavori dalla falegnameria all'elettricità alla meccanica alla muratura etc, e che ci sono stati mille momenti di estrema felicità, esaltazione, orgoglio......... ma semplicemente *so* che ci sono stati. Questo non è il ricordare che a volte servirebbe.


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, io so di aver insegnato a mio figlio ad andare in bici esattamente allo stesso modo, anzi, prima ancora ha imparato ad andare in moto, pur con le rotelle (a tre anni aveva già la moto "vera", a benzina, e ci andava). So perfettamente di avergli insegnato mille cose, come ad esempio a fare tanti lavori dalla falegnameria all'elettricità alla meccanica alla muratura etc, e che ci sono stati mille momenti di estrema felicità, esaltazione, orgoglio......... ma semplicemente *so* che ci sono stati. *Questo non è il ricordare che a volte servirebbe*.


... penso di aver capito cosa intendi... sai razionalmente che ci sono stati, ma non li "senti" emotivamente. Non li percepisci come ricchezza.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, io so di aver insegnato a mio figlio ad andare in bici esattamente allo stesso modo, anzi, prima ancora ha imparato ad andare in moto, pur con le rotelle (a tre anni aveva già la moto "vera", a benzina, e ci andava). So perfettamente di avergli insegnato mille cose, come ad esempio a fare tanti lavori dalla falegnameria all'elettricità alla meccanica alla muratura etc, e che ci sono stati mille momenti di estrema felicità, esaltazione, orgoglio......... ma semplicemente *so* che ci sono stati. Questo non è il ricordare che a volte servirebbe.


che poi, più i ricordi sono felici, più sei immerso nella nostalgia.
per assurdo , quelli tristi ti fanno rivalutare il presente.
avete una lametta che mi è venuta un certo desiderio di recidermi le vene?
spiace se sporco un po' di sangue blu?


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi, più i ricordi sono felici, più sei immerso nella nostalgia.
> per assurdo , quelli tristi ti fanno rivalutare il presente.
> avete una lametta *che mi è venuta un certo desiderio di recidermi le vene?*
> spiace se sporco un po' di sangue blu?


l'hai fatto venire anche a noi:sonar::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... penso di aver capito cosa intendi... sai razionalmente che ci sono stati, ma non li "senti" emotivamente. Non li percepisci come ricchezza.





Minerva ha detto:


> che poi, più i ricordi sono felici, più sei immerso nella nostalgia.
> per assurdo , quelli tristi ti fanno rivalutare il presente.
> avete una lametta che mi è venuta un certo desiderio di recidermi le vene?
> spiace se sporco un po' di sangue blu?


Non è che non li percepisca come ricchezza, solo che..... è come se invece che averli vissuti, quei momenti mi fossero stati raccontati da qualcuno. Sono lontani, impersonali, ed è terribile a volte, quando si sentirebbe il bisogno di "sentirsi di nuovo li". Capita tanto ai ricordi belli quanto a quelli brutti, stessa fine.
Io provo nostalgia per il non riuscire a ricordare!


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non è che non li percepisca come ricchezza, solo che..... è come se invece che averli vissuti, quei momenti mi fossero stati raccontati da qualcuno. Sono lontani, impersonali, ed è terribile a volte, quando si sentirebbe il bisogno di "sentirsi di nuovo li". Capita tanto ai ricordi belli quanto a quelli brutti, stessa fine.
> Io provo nostalgia per il non riuscire a ricordare!


 la nostalgia è un sentimento struggente che ti strizza il cuore...credo che, come la malinconia , sia positiva fino a che ti lascia quel mezzo sorriso fesso e non l'amaro in bocca.

* ps  se provo col gas non sporco nemmeno


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la nostalgia è un sentimento struggente che ti strizza il cuore...credo che, come la malinconia , sia positiva fino a che ti lascia quel mezzo sorriso fesso e non l'amaro in bocca.
> 
> * ps se provo col gas *non sporco nemmeno*


Dipende, se lo accendi sporchi eccome! 

Io sento che il mio passato mi sfugge di mano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dipende, se lo accendi sporchi eccome!
> 
> Io sento che il mio passato mi sfugge di mano.


 Lo provo anch'io per la parte da cui ho preso distanza perché falsa, ma io riesco a essere selettiva.


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la nostalgia è un sentimento struggente che ti strizza il cuore...credo che, come la malinconia , sia positiva fino a che ti lascia quel mezzo sorriso fesso e non l'amaro in bocca.
> 
> * ps se provo col gas non sporco nemmeno


 * meglio sporcare che rischiare di far esplodere l'isolato...


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> * meglio sporcare che rischiare di far esplodere l'isolato...


 va bene, grazie


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

Mi avete rovinato il caffè sul comodino:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (30 Agosto 2010)

vedete di darvi fuoco al piu' presto, perchè è da stamane che piu' vi leggo e piu' sto peggio.


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> vedete di darvi fuoco al piu' presto, perchè è da stamane che piu' vi leggo e piu' sto peggio.


:up::up::up: sono riusciti parlando  di  felicità a portare al suicidio. Va' che non è facile eh??


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi avete rovinato il caffè sul comodino:mrgreen:


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> vedete di darvi fuoco al piu' presto, perchè è da stamane che piu' vi leggo e piu' sto peggio.





Abigail ha detto:


> :up::up::up: sono riusciti parlando di felicità a portare al suicidio. Va' che non è facile eh??


 Io (modestamente riunisco due thread...) sono sempre stata abbastanza invidiata per la mia aria sempre felice che deriva davvero dal saper godere della felicita della vita.
Vedere le montagne in una giornata limpida già è un pezzetto di felicità.


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *vedete di darvi fuoco al piu' presto*, perchè è da stamane che piu' vi leggo e piu' sto peggio.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sto male....ti pigiai ma niente da fare...


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io (modestamente riunisco due thread...) sono sempre stata abbastanza invidiata per la mia aria sempre felice che deriva davvero dal saper godere della felicita della vita.
> *Vedere le montagne in una giornata limpida già è un pezzetto di felicità*.


Ognuno di noi dovrebbe avere questi "vetri da rompere in caso di emergenza"  
Ci sono cose che mi danno una felicità immediata... non bisogna praticarle per questo motivo, ovviamente. Ma fa star bene sapere che ci sono e che quando si è giù sono là che ci aspettano!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi dovrebbe avere questi "vetri da rompere in caso di emergenza"
> Ci sono cose che mi danno una felicità immediata... non bisogna praticarle per questo motivo, ovviamente. Ma fa star bene sapere che ci sono e che quando si è giù sono là che ci aspettano!


 Già il mare è sempre lì...


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Già il mare è sempre lì...


si   e la corsa e la moto e i miei adorati "tre uomini in barca"


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si  e la corsa e la moto e i miei adorati "tre uomini in barca"


 
son così tanti i motivi per essere felici...
e non costano niente


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> son così tanti i motivi per essere felici...
> e non costano niente


 certo, ognuno deve coltivarsi i suoi... ed averne cura e coccolarseli.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi dovrebbe avere questi "vetri da rompere in caso di emergenza"
> Ci sono cose che mi danno una felicità immediata... non bisogna praticarle per questo motivo, ovviamente. Ma fa star bene sapere che ci sono e che quando si è giù sono là che ci aspettano!


 e se ti ferisci con le schegge?:singleeye:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo, ognuno deve coltivarsi i suoi... ed averne cura e coccolarseli.


cmq secondo me si è predisposti alla felicità. Alcune persone più di altre.
per carattere


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> cmq secondo me si è predisposti alla felicità. Alcune persone più di altre.
> per carattere


Da ciò che leggo mi pare evidente:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Da ciò che leggo mi pare evidente:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


felicità è milano riva del mare in 2 ore e 50 minuti :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io (modestamente riunisco due thread...) *sono sempre stata abbastanza invidiata* per la mia aria sempre felice che deriva davvero dal saper godere della felicita della vita.
> Vedere le montagne in una giornata limpida già è un pezzetto di felicità.


Sborona!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> vedete di darvi fuoco al piu' presto, perchè è da stamane che piu' vi leggo e piu' sto peggio.


E poi come faccio coi capelli :racchia:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> felicità è milano riva del mare in 2 ore e 50 minuti :mexican:


Segnalata...alla polizia stradale!


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> felicità è milano riva del mare in 2 ore e 50 minuti :mexican:


 
A proposito...sono passata per la costa ligure...ma l'acqua è sporca!!!


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> A proposito...sono passata per la costa ligure...ma l'acqua è sporca!!!


ma sei matta? io sono andata per la prima volta a ventimiglia e sembrava alghero


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Segnalata...alla polizia stradale!


Senti io la scorsa settimana per fare 40 chilometri ci ho messo un'ora e mezzo...un traffico da paura...


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma sei matta? io sono andata per la prima volta a ventimiglia e sembrava alghero


Si vabbè...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E poi come faccio coi capelli :racchia:


 non ho più voglia di recidermi le vene...mi passo la piastra ai capelli.


ti ho mai detto che sono bipolare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma sei matta? io sono andata per la prima volta a ventimiglia e sembrava alghero


 Dipende dai punti e dalle correnti.


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Si vabbè...:mrgreen:


 
ma che pistola che sei, che mi frega a me..io vivo a milano :mexican:
tornando dalla costa azzurra ho pranzato e ventimiglia e ti assicuro che l'acqua era bellissima.


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dai punti e dalle correnti.


Peccato...


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma che pistola che sei, che mi frega a me..io vivo a milano :mexican:
> tornando dalla costa azzurra ho pranzato e ventimiglia e ti assicuro che l'acqua era bellissima.


L'hai vista dall'alto...dall'alto è azzurro pure il mare di Ostia .


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho più voglia di recidermi le vene...mi passo la piastra ai capelli.
> 
> 
> ti ho mai detto che sono bipolare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bipolare e bicolore... non ce la faccio!

In compenso il suo verde mi fatto scappare una lente a contatto:carneval:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> L'hai vista dall'alto...dall'alto è azzurro pure il mare di Ostia .


 
ero in riva al mare
idem a spotorno, ho visto un mare pulito e bellissimo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bipolare e bicolore... non ce la faccio!
> 
> In compenso il suo verde mi fatto scappare una lente a contatto:carneval:


è rimasta al bicolore???
antica...ho scurito il tutto sui toni del castano dorato multisfaccettato.
e son felice:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è rimasta al bicolore???
> antica...ho scurito il tutto *sui toni del castano dorato multisfaccettato.*
> e son felice:mrgreen:


Bello per l'inverno
Io devo ancora meditare prima di eliminare il platino...


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e se ti ferisci con le schegge?:singleeye:


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ero in riva al mare
> idem a spotorno, ho visto un mare pulito e bellissimo.


Mi fa piacere. Ci sono posti in Liguria che ti rendono felice di stare al mondo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere. Ci sono posti in Liguria che ti rendono felice di stare al mondo.


Lo diceva il padrone dell'albergo dove è stata mia suocera. Dicendolo stava lucidando il registratore di cassa............


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo diceva il padrone dell'albergo dove è stata mia suocera. Dicendolo stava lucidando il registratore di cassa............


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere. Ci sono posti in Liguria che ti rendono felice di stare al mondo.


ce ne sono un sacco ma portovenere è il mio preferito


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere. Ci sono posti in Liguria che ti rendono felice di stare al mondo.


A me il lardo di colonnata su una focaccina calda mi ha fatto benedire lo stare al mondo :carneval:


----------

